# This years first tan litter



## Tantastic Stud (Sep 16, 2009)

Just had this years first litter of Tans Born  
Mother is a Black and Tan, Father is a Chocolate Tan
she had 8 babes so i culled her down to 5, Next due is my Chocolate tan to Chocolate tan  
Cant wait!!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I can't wait either! I really want to get a good tan going again in my mousery. Your avatar mousie has such nice orange.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I can't wait... for photos! I would love to see some photos when colors come in!


----------



## Tantastic Stud (Sep 16, 2009)

Thought i better get some pic of mumma mouse so you can see her


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

hope your babies do well.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, that has to be the best example of a tan I've ever seen!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

congratulations on your litter, you will have to get some pics of them up soon.
mums tum is a lovely rich colour


----------



## Tantastic Stud (Sep 16, 2009)

i think in the litter there are 2 bucks and 3 does which im happywith that ratio also my Chocolate Tan has just give birth today aswell


----------



## Tantastic Stud (Sep 16, 2009)

laoshu said:


> congratulations on your litter, you will have to get some pics of them up soon.
> mums tum is a lovely rich colour


Their suppose to be that colour arent they, i would be ashamed to show them if they didnt have that colour tbh. :?


----------



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

She's bee-oot-iful!!!


----------



## Tantastic Stud (Sep 16, 2009)

Baby Pictures


----------



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

On the last picture you've got satin black tan buck if I see well, congratulations  
Mother's tan looks great :twisted:


----------



## Tantastic Stud (Sep 16, 2009)

nope thier all normal coats no satin is in this line.


----------



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes now I see... sorry, but the photo isn't very clear


----------



## Tantastic Stud (Sep 16, 2009)

thier 2 weeks old on the 17th fingures crossed there be a winning tan here


----------

